# Odds of breeding



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Started with 8 .5 inch reds in a 55 gallon about 3 months ago. I am now down to five 2-3 inch reds. Tow of the reds are smaller and longer as opposed to the three that are shorter but alot bigger vertically(fatter). Is this a sexual differance, and what do you think my odds of having males opposed to female ratio is? Thanks for any thoughts!!!!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

You have a good chance to have at least one of each, but they are still too small to guess at a ratio. Pics at 5-6in might help.


----------

